# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of October 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

  *** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

  *** You will receive a special title and badge

  *** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: In your lucid dream, paint a picture of the current landscape 



Advanced Lucid task: Become a giant and suck in some clouds

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I posted this in the lucid task forum as well, but for the most pleasant experience with the advanced task, make the clouds taste like cotton candy&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::bowdown::

----------


## arby

> I posted this in the lucid task forum as well, but for the most pleasant experience with the advanced task, make the clouds taste like cotton candy&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; 
> [/b]



pfft. Natral cloud flavor all the way > :Sad: 

Or they could be like those magic jellybean things from harry potter XD. You never know what you&#39;re gonna get.

----------


## .jared.

Yay. Now i can start trying to do this. I think i&#39;ve reached a point where i may have a legitimate shot at it.

----------


## citizennumber3

Oooh, painting. That&#39;d be fun  :smiley: 

I managed a lucid and a semi-lucid last month, so I may finally be ready to try completing one of the monthly tasks. 

I don&#39;t know if anything will come of it...but it&#39;s worth a shot.

----------


## mountain

> pfft. Natral cloud flavor all the way >
> 
> Or they could be like those magic jellybean things from harry potter XD. You never know what you&#39;re gonna get.
> [/b]



um as much as i like the english fictional heresy, in america, when you never now what your gonna get, its  like a box of chocalates.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I posted this in the lucid task forum as well, but for the most pleasant experience with the advanced task, make the clouds taste like cotton candy&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; 
> [/b]



Good idea, I have some cotton candy spray; this will go good with the new SILD (scent induced lucid dream) technique I am trying.  It can&#39;t fail.

----------


## tai

Nice ones, seeker&#33; I like the painting idea very much.   ::D: 

I assume it can be an abstract interpretation of the current landscape, as long as its a painting?

Thanks.







> um as much as i like the english fictional heresy, in america, when you never now what your gonna get, its  like a box of chocalates.
> [/b]



lol.  Run, mountain, run&#33;    ::wink::

----------


## Stoat

Man, I am gonna love this so much, just 1 question though;

Must you be giant?

I dont like the painting one too much since i am not a good drawer (unlike SKA lol), but maybe i could paint one at hyper speed.

I also got really excited before I read what the advanced lucid task was a 2nd time; first time, i thought it was to be sucked in by a giant white cloud&#33;

----------


## arby

> I also got really excited before I read what the advanced lucid task was a 2nd time; first time, i thought it was to be sucked in by a giant white cloud&#33;
> [/b]



hehe, i like that one better =) can we use it as an aternative? ;P

And i forgot to do the task last night =/ I was chasing crocodiles =D

Croykey&#33;

----------


## Poison Apple

Damn. computer crashed   ::angry::  

           :yumdumdoodledum:  I have done the task&#33; when I was a giant sucked in the clouds and blew them back out they resembeled a plane&#33; I changed the clouds into candyfloss (not my idea someone else posted it on this thread).   I ate it all and felt sick afterwards... My vomit rained all over the land  :Sad:  . Then I got on with other things I needed to do (Practice piano)


Sorry about my spelling.  ::bowdown::

----------


## italianmonkey

> Damn. computer crashed   
> 
>            :yumdumdoodledum:  I have done the task&#33; when I was a giant sucked in the clouds and blew them back out they resembeled a plane&#33; I changed the clouds into candyfloss (not my idea someone else posted it on this thread).   I ate it all and felt sick afterwards... My vomit rained all over the land  . Then I got on with other things I needed to do (Practice piano)
> Sorry about my spelling. 
> [/b]




yeeeeee
new tasks
i think i&#39;ll try te first, very surrealist&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Finally... finally... it feels like forever since I&#39;ve had a lucid dream.
Don&#39;t know if this counts as the painting task as I used water color pencils instead of actual paint.   ::|:  
Oh well, if it doesn&#39;t count I don&#39;t care. I feel so great after finally having another lucid dream. 
<3 that post LD high. 


*5- Painting Lucid from Nap at 9pm (finally&#33;&#33;&#33*

Napped, used HIT as I drifted to sleep.
Was suddenly in a field, instantly knew I was dreaming. A thick fog obscured the scene and I wandered through it for a while hoping the mist would lift. It took a while but I clued in that I could will the fog to disappear and it did immediately. Just vanished. 
A field of purple thistle flowers met me. Behind that was a deep blue sky with bright pink clouds. I could hear gold finches chirping and they would whip through the field every so often. I suddenly wished I&#39;d had my camera so I could capture the scene... but then realizing I was still dreaming It hit me that instead of taking a pic I could paint the scene. I&#39;d wondered where that Idea had come from and it took me a few seconds to realize it was a lucid task. 
Happier than I had felt in a long time, I turned to see a back pack behind me. I reached in it and pulled out a black sketchbook and water color pencils. Sat down and quickly sketched the scene. Don&#39;t remember grabbing a paint brush but had one and was dipping it in dew droplets and then using the water to brush over the sketch to turn it into a painting. 
Didn&#39;t finish it though. Had the feeling I was running out of time and not too long after that I woke up. 

If only I&#39;d remembered the advanced task I could have turned into a giant and went after those pink clouds. They looked like cotton candy and probably would have tasted like it. Luv cotton candy *drools*


Oh, btw, the painting really sucked, looked like something a kindergarden kid would do.  I can&#39;t paint to save my life and apparently the dream me sucks even worse.   ::lol:: 

.... still have to get to the Lucid Crossroads...

----------


## Belisarius

I completed the advanced lucid task last night.  I became a giant several times throughout the dream, but I couldnt&#39; get myself to fly, so at another time in the dream I decided to phase through a wall and come out in the sky on the other side.  I started falling, but I sucked in part of a whispy cloud on the way down.  It didn&#39;t have much of a taste, just like I would imagine a cloud to have.

----------


## chevalier_violet

Uhh, what paint what landscape? Me no understand.

----------


## tai

I&#39;ve been trying to train myself to slow down and stay calm when I become lucid, so I don&#39;t go rushing through everything.

So last night, I become lucid, and I&#39;m like "Okay, stay calm, take it slow and focus on...", and I woke up.   

lol, maybe rushing is a good thing?   ::wink::

----------


## Seeker

Sorry for the delay in getting out your badges.  I am on vacation this week and have not been on as much as I should.

To answer a few questions.  Yes, you must be a giant.  Yes, you can make the clouds taste like anything you want.

----------


## arby

Hehe, I woke up this morning and realized i&#39;d forgotten to do this AGAIN... XD

So i did a quick WBTB and got lucid.

I was in my house so I went outside and started growing. AS I was growing I looked up and saw the clouds. They were like the clouds from super mario. They had those rediclous grins on and I felt bad for having to eat them. So I stopped growing (I was about 100m tall) and thought.... I got an idea. I generated some fog and sucked that up. It tasted like pollution =/. I started chokeing so I woke up.

----------


## Lars

Boo ya&#39;&#33;
I did it&#33; I painted a picture of my dream&#39;s landscape&#33; Im freeking awsome&#33;&#33;&#33; ::D: 

I sat down on a stool and I painted a picture of my landscape, but I kept on getting interupted by a man who had an umbrella over his head even though it wasnt raining, although he insisted it was. After a while I told him that his car was rolling away and he screamed and ran away, my picture wasnt very good, in fact, you could say it was almost... abstract (un-intentionally)

I feel so proud&#33; and its only my third lucid dream&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::D: 

EDIT: Time to change my signature&#33;

----------


## hyper0105

::o:  Wait, This was a task? I done the paint your landscape one last night too&#33;
I didn&#39;t think it was a task. 

I was standing in this green field type place, maybe 17th century type thing.
And this guy came up to me and said "Haha&#33; I can paint a much better picture than you. And he started painting a picture of a dog with a baloon for an eye.

I started to think it was weird, And done a RC. I was like, What the hell?
And these leaf blowers started to run past.

The guy said, "Bet ya couldn&#39;t paint the field while those blowers are running past&#33;"

I agreed to his bet, painted the field while the blowers were running past, handed him my painting, and woke up.

Then I come on here and see it&#39;s a task? Weird

----------


## Moonbeam

> Then I come on here and see it&#39;s a task? Weird
> [/b]



Maybe you saw it and forgot about it, and it subliminally worked.  I think it&#39;s good enough for a badge, even if it is a coincidence&#33;

My failure last night:  I had the longest lucid ever, I remember thinking at one point it had been three days.  I&#39;ll skip the details, but I was travelling and running around all over the place.  At one point I looked thru a window and saw clouds, and I tried to "grow myself" thru the window to become a giant, and I got caught in the glass which was stretching and going around my hands like gloves and over my head.  I remember a couple times I was outside and I saw clouds and I looked up at the sky and I was going like  "ARRRRGH" and straining to stretch myself and get the clouds.  It didn&#39;t work at all, and I got some weird looks from DC&#39;s.  It felt about as silly and hopeless as if IRL you tried to grow big and eat clouds.

I think I need to work on control yet.

(I didn&#39;t think about painting at all&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Lars

Im still amazed that I did it&#33;  ::D:  this is so cool&#33;

----------


## hyper0105

> Maybe you saw it and forgot about it, and it subliminally worked. I think it&#39;s good enough for a badge, even if it is a coincidence&#33;[/b]



Yea, Lars was talking to me about this task and I think I took some of it in

----------


## PenguinLord13

> pfft. Natral cloud flavor all the way >
> 
> Or they could be like those magic jellybean things from harry potter XD. You never know what you&#39;re gonna get.
> [/b]



 I like that idea. The cloud idea is really cool, being a giant and all. Painting a landscape is cool too, but alas, it doesen&#39;t transfer to real life, so you don&#39;t get to keep it  ::cry::  though if it were possible to physical paint on a real canvas while in a dream state, that would be awesome (but it&#39;s not possible).

----------


## Gez

aaaak i managed to grow giant in my uber vivid lucid , well sort of my legs grew and i tried bringing the clouds to me ( i was indoors) but gave up and i couldnt remember the other task at the time.

----------


## Clairity

Hi everyone&#33;  Long time no write&#33;    :OK Bye now:  

I was able to do the first lucid task&#33;  (go me&#33 :wink2: 

I was lucid and found myself in front of mowed field when I remembered the lucid tasks.

I decided that I needed some floweres to paint so I looked down and back up .. and there in front of me was a large square garden of wild flowers.. purple, red, blue and yellow.. all different types.   ::sunflower::  

I&#39;m not sure when the sketch pad and pencil appeared in my hands but there they were.

I&#39;m definately no artist so, using the pencil, I just started making up and down squiggly lines.  Somehow those squiggly lines began to resemble flowers and that simple lead pencil was drawing all the vibrant colors that I saw&#33;

The dream then took a weird turn where I went into a room and saw Oprah.    ::hrm::    She was surrounded by bodyguards who wouldn&#39;t let me get close to her.. so I changed into a sweet little old lady and they let me get close enough to hug her.  I say weird because I don&#39;t particularly like Oprah&#33;   ::huh2::  

That&#39;s it for now&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Signed in today and saw my name in orange at the bottom of the screen. Never thought I&#39;d say it but damn I look good in orange.   ::wink::  

*Lars:* I still say your avatar is going to throw me into a seizure one night. 
 :tongue2:

----------


## Lars

And then I&#39;ll fly to canada and steal your computer&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Lars:* I still say your avatar is going to throw me into a seizure one night. 
> 
> [/b]



Yea I&#39;ve been thinking that too.  He&#39;s got the freakiest avatar of all.  I try not to look at it but I keep looking.

Congrats anyway on your LD.  I like reading about the painting dreams, these have been really funny.  I think I&#39;ll give up on becoming a cloud-eating giant and go for that.

It would be cool it you could keep something from a dream.  The other night I was running in an LD and I thought I was probably getting a lot of exercise but I bet that didn&#39;t "transfer" either.






> I like that idea. The cloud idea is really cool, being a giant and all. Painting a landscape is cool too, but alas, it doesen&#39;t transfer to real life, so you don&#39;t get to keep it  though if it were possible to physical paint on a real canvas while in a dream state, that would be awesome (but it&#39;s not possible).
> [/b]

----------


## Seeker

Clairity&#33;&#33;&#33; Welcome back&#33;

I&#39;ve got the new badges uploaded, finally&#33;  Thanks for being so patient.

----------


## arby

> Clairity&#33;&#33;&#33; Welcome back&#33;
> 
> I&#39;ve got the new badges uploaded, finally&#33;  Thanks for being so patient.
> [/b]



oooo mines like... a cloud =D

----------


## Poison Apple

PLEASE  ::bowdown::   make sure that you contribute on the  "Lucid Task Club" on the forum discussing next months task 



( you neeed to of completed the task to get access to this forum&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;1&#33; )

----------


## Bu5hman404

I just did the task&#33; (as in literally just, I only woke up 20 minutes ago.)

Dream started in my house, walking from one room to another on my way upstairs. I became lucid because I noticed my headphones had fallen out of my pocket, bu music was still playing.  But before I went catching clouds and making a fool of myself I needed to double check that I was dreaming, so I looked at my phone.  Where the time should be, it said "9.00USD".  "9 dollars? Yeah it&#39;s a dream"

I headed outside of my house, and remembered the lucid task.  As I left the house I saw a few of my friends coming up the driveway, so I just said "watch this".  I grew to about double my normal size and flew into the air to catch a cloud (which seemed to only be about 50ft up), I breathed it in and it condensed into water in the back of my throat.  One of the friends had also managed to fly, and decided the clouds were so nice he would take them down for the rest of us.  He lassooed it, and pulled it down and started selling chunks of cloud.

There was more after this but none of it task related, so I&#39;ll finish there.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> He lassooed it, and pulled it down and started selling chunks of cloud.
> [/b]



 ::bigteeth::  LOL Anyways, congrats, that&#39;s pretty cool. I really want to complete a task, but I&#39;m in a dry spell right now. I&#39;m wondering though, what method did you use?

----------


## pj

10 October 2006  LUCID

I am napping in my shop office.  I wake and get up, walking out into the shop.  I&#39;m not feeling right... I&#39;m dizzy and feeling extremely heavy.  I think that I should do an RC.  I do, and it is a dream.

It has been so long since I&#39;ve had an LD that I stop and try to think what I&#39;d like to do.  I decide to go home, so I fly through a window and head there, flying effortlessly.  But where I end up isn&#39;t our home... it is a huge apartment, and nobody is home.  I go inside and think that I should do something really fun.  I remember the DV task of the month  to grow and suck in clouds.  I also remembered reading about walking through mirrors many times and I want to try that too... walk through a mirror and end up outside where I can grow huge and suck in clouds.  I look around the big apartment for a mirror and cannot find one.

It is my dream, so I go down the hallway to a room I decide will be all solid mirrors, walls and ceiling.  I enter the room, and there is an odd, smiling DC there.  He is young and annoying, thin,with blond curly hair, and is blocking me from walking through a mirrored wall into the outside world.  I brush him aside and go through the mirror.

I press into it.  It is springy and gives way easily.  I merge through it into a beautiful grove of trees, like mulberry trees.  It is bright and clear, with puffy pink clouds way above.  I run through the grove and into an open area.  The grove is in a garden-like park.  I can see small town buildings around me, but now I&#39;m standing in a fairly open area.  The annoying DC is there  he&#39;s followed me.

I decide it might be best to fly up and then grow in mid-air.  I try several times to fly, each time getting a little bit off the ground before the DC grabs me and pulls me back.  I decide to just inflate myself and get huge.  I start sucking in all the air I can, and I grow, as the annoying DC shrinks away.  The clouds are so far above me though&#33;  I&#39;m plenty huge now  the buildings are just tiny things below me  so I decide to fly up to the clouds, which I very easily do.  I go up until my head is right next to one of those beautiful pink sunset clouds and I easily suck it in.  There is no taste at all, but it is refreshing and fun&#33;

I shrink back down to normal size and fly back to the apartment.  (I&#39;m losing lucidity now.)  As I approach, I hear my wife in the kitchen.  I go inside, and she looks at me with complete astonishment.  I try to kiss her and she pulls away, asking who I am.  I tell her I am her husband, and I have a question for her... why do we have a room that is all mirrors?  She seems genuinely puzzled by this question, so I lead her down the hall.

The room is now being guarded by two men.  One is sitting by the wall, and the other is standing like a sentry, dressed like a security guard.  He refuses to move, so I shove him away.  He falls down, as my wife looks at me in astonishment.  I again remember that I am dreaming and that these are all DCs and irrelevant, so I walk into the mirrored room.

I stand there and try to remember what the advanced task was, but I can&#39;t remember&#33;  As I try to recall, I wake up.  I&#39;m still in the weird apartment though.  I go use the bathroom, then realize that it is a false awakening.  I STILL can&#39;t remember the advance task though.  Soon I wake up for real.

(It has been months since I&#39;ve had an LD.  This was long and stable and a lot of fun, though it wasn&#39;t triggered by any recognized dream sign.  I did finally remember the other task - painting a landscape - as I was driving back home.  I really was napping in our shop office after a night of too little sleep.  I now see that I did the advanced task&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey..first lucid you&#39;ve had in months and you do the advanced task right off&#33;  And even with a hostile DC hanging around bothering you.  Impressive&#33;  

Well congratulations and thanks for the inspiration&#33; (Good idea to fly and then get big...)

----------


## sargentpepper882

i did it


in my 4th luciddream ever, fro som ereason i coudl nto think of what to do.  i coudlnt fly adn i already did the other things i had really wantes to do(super powers, sword fights, etc), soo i became a giant and ate al teh clouds.  They tsated like frosted mini wheats(wtf).  i then spit out the clouds but they came out as trees, and landed on peopel(not planned)

----------


## tai

Got pretty close to completing the painting task in a DILD last night.  I had my canvas and box of paints and I was walking around this really beautiful garden looking for a nice angle.  I got distracted by a group of DCs at that point and kind of lost the thread.

I also tried the giant thing, and was quite surprised that I could make myself grow bigger (I could only do it to a point though).

Bit busy to work on dreaming at the moment, but will keep trying&#33;  Well done to all who have completed the task&#33;   :smiley:

----------


## lord_cliff_turtle

Sorta did the painting task in my 4th lucid on Wed night. Just got to the internet now to report my attempt.

I had a WBTB and woke up in the same room, except with Egyptian Mummy&#39;s bandages wrapped round my arms... triggering my lucidity. I try and pull them off, but they just stretch. I see the mirrors on the wall and decide to try a self portrait. 
I sit down, a 3 legged stool appearing under me in the mirror, then an easel appears before me. I pull out a pencil and start sketching a rudimentary picture of <span style="color:#3333FF">White Ninja, except with spirals around his arms. As I draw the lines mutate and start forming a tree behind the Ninja. At this point my sister appears and asks what I&#39;m doing. I tell her I&#39;m trying the lucid task, but that I&#39;m disapointed that my drawing is merely a dream and I won&#39;t have it in the physical world. She then (possibly to try and cheer me up) convinces me that I&#39;m awake, glancing at my picture more White Ninjas have appeared leaping and climbing in the sketched tree, my self is portrait quite grand (IMO) and he looks quite pleased. Here losing my lucidity and the dream looking all too real, I wandered away from my drawing.</span>

As a side note, I did regain lucidity later; I found a pair of binoculars playing a previous dream when I looked into them, with sound and everything

----------


## Casualtie

well i have done it. i completed the lucid task. i attempted the advanced one first, but couldn&#39;t make myself giant.

here is a link to the section in my dream journal: the seventh paragraph





> i tried to make a canvas for myself, but couldn&#39;t seem to get it. i didn&#39;t realized how much was really possible in a dream until now; so i made myself some paint brushes and painted myself a canvas in thin air. i was so excited until the paint started to drip and the cavas wasn&#39;t really a canvas any more. i figured i could paint on the dry erase board, but when i turned around there were already some people drawing on it. they seemed like they were having a really good time, and i didn&#39;t want to disrupt them so i imagine and canvas set up behind me, instead of in my hands behind my back. when i turned around i was overjoyed to see it sitting there, perfectly set up for me. i started to paint and only got about halfway done when i woke up.[/b]



it felt pretty amazing  ::content::  lucid dreams pwn&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, here is my extremely lame version of doing the lucid task, it&#39;s embarrassing it&#39;s so pathetic, but I really want a badge so I guess I&#39;ll post it.  Seeker, I&#39;ll let you decide if I deserve a badge or not.  If not, that&#39;s OK, I understand, I&#39;ll keep trying&#33; 

DREAM:  I am in a bad neighborhood, walking the street--LUCID&#33; (as usual I don&#39;t know what triggered it).  I spend a short time being amazed, but I don&#39;t feel like I have any control at all, and I try to remember techniques for changing things.  Then I think of the painting lucid task.  I don&#39;t see a store or any place to get some paint.  So I start going up to DC&#39;s, asking them if they have some paint I can borrow.  I get the reaction that you would from people IRL, so I give up.  I go into dark run-down parking garage.  There is a man fixing a car that seems to be in a lot of pieces.  I ask him if he has anything that I can draw on.  He gives me a dirty scrap of paper and a worn down pencil from his pocket.  I start trying to draw something, I figure a mountain by a lake with a sun in the sky qualifies as a landscape.  So I scribble it on the paper, and I realize it is a pitiful example, not painted and not even in color.  (somewhere in here I think I lose lucidity.)  A mean looking guy comes and menaces me, telling me I better draw him a dirty picture.  I draw an anatomic picture of the internal female genital tract, with a uterus, fallopian tube, and ovary, and I explain to him about the egg developing in the ovary, and start to draw the histology.  He walks away, bored, and I wake up.

----------


## Stoat

Wtf? Nah, just joking.

Why didn&#39;t you imagine that the picture started to automatically be filled with colour? And that dirty picture.... I don&#39;t wanna mention it.
What is wrong with dogs?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Wtf? Nah, just joking.
> 
> Why didn&#39;t you imagine that the picture started to automatically be filled with colour? And that dirty picture.... I don&#39;t wanna mention it.
> What is wrong with dogs?
> [/b]



Well I was trying to do a good picture;  just not very successfully&#33;

What do you mean, about dogs?

(Thanks Seeker&#33 :wink2:

----------


## italianmonkey

i can&#39;t remember them even while awake, imagine in a dream  ::roll::

----------


## FreeOne

i almost did it or i might have done it i dont know.  i had an 7th ld last night and thought about the painting task.  so i decided to find a notebook. I found one on a shelf and used telekinisis to make it come to me   i was about to draw my suroundings but went to my room to try and used my sisters jornal she was writing in to instead of the one i found  ::roll::  she made a mistake on the date and wanted me to change the 4 to a 9.  i tried drawing my room first but all i could scribble was a crude drawing of a house. i suck at drawing and even worse at painting  so i gave up and tried to change the date. but then the dream faded.  :Sad:  that was the first time i thought of doing the tasks though&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Janos

Last night I had the first really long lucid dream I&#39;ve ever had&#33; I did a lot of things, and I even remembered to give the lucid task a try&#33; I&#39;m not sure I exactly succeeded, but here&#39;s how it went, anyway:


I was at home with my family, and I decided to give the task a try, so I went outside. It was night time. I flew up into the sky as high as I could, but I was kind of scared of being that high up&#33; Then I looked down at the ground and made myself as big as I could. I had to close my eyes because I was scared of the height, so I&#39;m not sure if I reached the clouds or not. They were pretty high up in the sky. Well, I tilted my head up and tried to suck in some clouds, and all I really felt was cold. Then I flew back down again, and back to my normal size.

Maybe that&#39;ll earn me some points  :smiley:

----------


## Janos

Whee&#33; Thanks for the badge&#33;  ::D:

----------


## chevalier_violet

One night I was falling asleep and rather enjoying the increasingly vivid scenery that comes with dreams. All of a sudden, I remembered to look at my hands and remembered the lucid task for October. I instantly transported myself to the Lucid Crossroads (I didn&#39;t know what you meant by paint the scene so I went there just to be safe.) I started using broad strokes to paint the scene. I could imagine a painting I had done that was perfect, but when I tried to actually draw it, my lack of talent kicked in, and it was pretty sad. But I painted a sad representation stroke by stroke.

I can&#39;t believe I haven&#39;t sucked in clouds yet, it sounds so cool&#33;

----------


## Seeker

Congrats, you just made it&#33;  Time is running out.....

----------


## the real pieman

had had a dream last night that i was lucid and staring over a beautiful landscape, it looked like it was painted in watercolours, and i remembered before that i wanted to go to this place because of its beauty, so i bascially created the image of watercolours in my mind, and made my dream world paint it for me, then when i reached the place i made the landscape move to make it seem more real and interresting...

i know the task was to paint an image of your surroundings, and that is what i did, i made the image in my mind and painted it in the dream world, and in the dream world your mind is your surroundings...

so please say that i have completed the task...

----------


## Sticktator

I was at school, my first controllable lucid dream ever.

I was doing some of the things that everybody wants to; jumping really high, running in slo-mo, etc. I remembered the task for October, while I was flying through clouds. I decided to try it... I found a small could and tried to suck it in. At first I was having trouble, as I was sucking but nothing was happening, then suddenly the cloud shot into my mouth and it turned into water, like I had said it would.

YAYAYAYYA.

Then I realised I hadn&#39;t become a giant.

I lost lucidity and woke up.

I need to update my DJ...

----------

